# Need trim tab help!!!!



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I have lenco trim tabs on my skiff and yesterday I walked down to take her for a spin and one of them was not working. I was hoping it was a wiring problem but when I hit the switch it makes a clicking noise. One short click then stops till you hit the switch again. Im assuming this means it's getting power. Anyone ever had a similar problem? Am I looking at a new actuator?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably the relay box. They hold the board in with expandable foam. Condensation builds in the box and corrodes where foam meets board. Take it apart and clean it up. Exspensive little box with some 25 cent diodes and 30 cent relays.Mine did the same thing and i got it working.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The "click" could be a relay pulling in when you hit the switch, but the power contacts in the relay are bad, the wire from the relay to the actuator are broken, or the actuator has failed.

To confirm the latter, find the wires going directly to the actuator and apply power to see if the actuator works. If it does then its the relay contacts.or wiring connection.

If the "click" is just the mechanical sound of the switch you need to confirm you have power to the switch with a voltmeter or other means by jumping to another known working device like your anchor light, bilge pump, etc...

(a cheap set of alligator clip jumpers from radio shack can be used like an electric crescent wrench.)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Where would the relay box be located? Is that that little black box some people call the brain? Because mine doesn't have that. I was told mine were hard wired to prevent malfunctions. Guess that didn't work!!!! LOL


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Where would the relay box be located? Is that that little black box some people call the brain? Because mine doesn't have that. I was told mine were hard wired to prevent malfunctions. Guess that didn't work!!!! LOL



so the "click" is the switch? check power to switches. 

each switch is probably a double pole, double throw switch that provides direct power to the actuators. Typically the left switch is for the starboard actuator and the right switch is for the port actuator.

The connections in the middle of the switch are usually the power into the switch and will probably have one cable from your fuse panel to one switch and jumpers to the same terminals on the other switch.

On one end of each switch there will be two wires (cable) that go to the actuators on the trim tabs with jumper wires that cross to the other end of the switch to reverse polarity for going up/down.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

The click is coming from the actuator.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont see a relay either. all I see is wire from the actuator straight to the fuse panel.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I dont see a relay either. all I see is wire from the actuator straight to the fuse panel.


Maybe your switches are wired to the line side of your fuses?

pics are worth a thousand words


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Flip the wires from the working tab to the non working side. You'll know then.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

So you do not have the lenco switchs? Those would not work without the relay box. The actuator can be tested by hooking directly to a good high amperage 12 volt source. Reversing polarity will change the direction of travel. That is the main reason for the relays. Voltage reversal and load handling.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Spruce,
I think you are looking at replacing your actuator. The seals can fail
and once salt water gets in there, it's over. The good news is, they
are replaceable and anyone can do it. We have had to replace 2.
The first one failed within a few months (under warranty), the second
after 5 years and 225 hours. I think the last one cost around 165.00 
or so . Good luck. I think we received our replacement kit in Texas
in about 3 days. Installation took maybe 1 hour and we were good
to go.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

They go out every so often but are easy to change. Agree with Hookemdano switch the wires and you'll know for sure. 

I get them from River marine supply
http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/product_11353_Lenco_Actuator__Lenco_Standard_101_Trim_Tab_Acutator.html


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Spruce mine are the same way as yours. Before you drop $165. Take your switch apart and clean the contacts inside with a eraser. It does sound like you are getting to the actuator thought to me. But it is worth the five minutes to try.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Ill give it a shot fox. It sounds like the click is coming from the actuator though. When I get some free time Im just going to switch the two actuators and see what happens.


----------

